# BVI owners time



## akflyer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi! 

We are looking for owners time in early December 2012. We are a very experienced charterers that have chartered in the BVI 6 times before. Ideally looking for a monohull 40' or less for one couple. Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

I'm curious, does this happen? And why would an owner want to sell their time cheaper than the leasing company would get for it? If it does and they do is there a site to link the parties that anyone knows of? 
Don't mean to hijack the thread but wanted to ask.


----------



## akflyer (Jul 15, 2011)

LakePirate said:


> I'm curious, does this happen? And why would an owner want to sell their time cheaper than the leasing company would get for it? If it does and they do is there a site to link the parties that anyone knows of?
> Don't mean to hijack the thread but wanted to ask.


Yes, it does happen. We have purchased owner's time for charters in both the BVI and Tahiti in the past. As part of their contract with the charter company the owners are allocated a certain amount of yacht time per year for their own use. If they don't use all of it they are permitted to sell the balance. It is all quite above board, and at least in our experience with Moorings and Sunsail is coordinated with the charter company.


----------



## sasnell (Jul 9, 2012)

We are also looking to purchase owners time if anyone has a week they would like to sell! We will be in the BVIs this December right after Christmas. Thanks in advance!


----------

